# Rhino Flex Sewer Hose Parts?



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I have not seen this here before....I have the Rhino Flex sewer hose and need to replace the rubber gasket that goes between the 90 degree adapter and the fitting that goes into the sewer pipe (in the ground pipe). It seem that this is a flimsy gasket and will be a continual problem. Are replacements available? Could a rubber o ring be used? I will contact the manufacturer but was wonder if others have had the same problem.
bbwb


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

The Rhino Flex is made by Camco. I had a problem with a gasket on another of their products...emailed them and requested they send me two new gaskets, which they promptly did. Very good customer service in my opinion.

Here's the info:
Camco Manufacturing, Inc. // 121 Landmark Drive // Greensboro, NC 27409
800.334.2004 // [email protected]

Good luck


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

I had my O ring break (I have the same device) ust last week when emtying at home!







I think I will call/email and see if they will replace mine. I have used it maybe 3 trips and taken it off/on maybe 6 times, so I was a little discouraged. Plus, I wasnt sure Walmart would be too excited about getting this used product back for an exchange!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the link...tried calling but no answer. I emailed them inquiring on how to get replacements. 
I also sent an email to Atwood as the top half of the electric tongue jack has cracked at the screw hole. Just not having good luck with rubber/plastic things.
bbwb


----------

